# New Mice Owner



## jewelzeyes (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello,

I am the proud mama of two little male mice. I got them from Petco (where I work - sometimes regretfully) so I guess I saved them from ending up as snake food.

One is having skin issues which is why I'm here. The other is fat and flourishing while the one has crusty scabs on the side of his neck and face :-( Been worsening for months now. He's seen a vet (where I also happen to work) and been medicated multiple times to no avail so I'm hoping to find the answer on my own.

I also own a big sweet kitty, hamster and Betta


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

hmm, could be many things, sounds like an allergy. you may have to change bedding, or foods.. good luck, and hopefully someone with more current mouse experience can point you in a good direction.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  looking forward to seeing pics of the new members of your family


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------

